# Need some HELP



## bambohunter (Jun 3, 2012)

All right guys please don't laugh or hate! I'm trying this thread stuff out to get some direction. Ive been a longtime user of archerytalk.com and the forums there are great to be apart of. So I'm hoping this one is the same. 

Here's the situation: 
Ive been playing with a set of Dunlop Irons and Woods since 7th grade I am now 28 yrs old: 3wd,5wd (graphite shafts very flimsy) 3-PW irons shafts stiffness unknown.

I own 2 drivers, a R7 425 stiff shaft which i traded for about 7 months ago and just last weekend a I bought used a r11 s 9* stiff shaft and have been driving good anywhere between 265-310. 

My PW yardage is 145 and lower, 9-135-150, 8 15-160, so on and so forth.

I actually play quite a bit about once a week since about 3 months ago and before I played off and on when I had people to play with all my life. and the real reason why Im really seeing now I need a new set I played in a 4 man scramble at Oakwood Country club In enid this friday, we had three people total and ended -5,(i was excited), anyways my putter had broke on the last put of the day, talk about embarrassing and a eye opener. 

I'm a bigger guy, and lil fat now ha, right at 6'.

I am now going to buy me some wedges after I buy some irons.

With the clubs I have in 18 holes my score is around in the last 3 months +7 to +19, I dont know what handicap means, never took the time to learn it.

I play with some guys for business quite often and Ive been told I really need to go out and get some new clubs and it would make me want to play more, I get frustrated right now when my swing feels great and I just dont get the best results. 

When I play with people it seems that they try to push what they have or sell you their old clubs for them to buy new, I'm wanting to buy my own that would be best for me.

I've been looking @ the cleveland cg 16 set , I really like the attention to detail they have on the face of the club and I like the looks of they're wedges, I swung some friends and really like them. Or also the wilson golf ci 11s, looks like a good quality set.

Any suggestions on brands and models for me to look at. I dont feel as if Im a beginner to need extremly forgiving clubs, I really want the dead to middle between Blades and Beginners.

Looking forward to hearing your comments, anything is sure to help.

Thanks guys,

Hope your out swinging sometime soon!!!!


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Check out the Tour Edge line of clubs. I have been using them for years with absolutely no complaints. Play-ability has been great, and even more important, the service after the sale has been first rate from Tour Edge themselves. My TEs' have embarrassed many of the more expensive brands of clubs during their time with me. Also, I am not connected with this company at all. After trying all the other brands, the TE line saves me money, and play just as well, or even better in some respects. JMHBO....:thumbsup:


----------



## bambohunter (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you frogshair I will be looking them up!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum...

Your comment how people tend to promote the brand of clubs they are playing is just human nature. For years, I played Titleist clubs and about 2 years ago, bought new clubs and went with Ping. Honestly, I'd recommend Ping, knowing what they did for me, but like I said, it's just human nature to do that.

Forgive me for this, but your friends who suggest looking for new clubs are right. Dunlop hasn't made a professional quality club in many, many years. With the advent of the internet, ebay, modern manufacturing techniques overseas and the competative nature of the golf equipment business, you should be able to find good clubs at an affordable price. I don't know what you could afford or be willing to spend, but with outlets for good used clubs, you could certainly put a set together for a lot less than you might be thinking.

The search is half the fun, but go with what feels good to you regardless of the name on the club.


----------



## bambohunter (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you Dennism I know the ole dunlops are not worth a flip, I meant with they guys I plAy with most of them have only owned one brand of clubs and or have started just here recently. I was told yesterday by a Texas hs golf coach that his young players would advance alot quicker with pings, he said they are a great club. Is they're a particular store, franchise? Or club house anyone suggest going to in Oklahoma? I live up in nw Oklahoma near the panhandle.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Just call me Dennis... The M is my last name, Miller, just like the comedian on HBO... but I had the name first.

I'm not too familiar with the Oklahoma panhandle. Your best bet is to check out the websites like Edwin Watts, Golfsmith or Golf Galaxy. They all have some sort of device where you can type in your zipcode and have it tell you where the closest store to you would be. 

Looking at Golfsmith a minute ago, they don't have stores in Oklahoma, so you might figure on crossing the line into Texas, just as an example. I'm not sure how that affects something like sales tax you might pay.

There might also be mom & pop stores near you, but those aren't something I would know how to find from here in sunny Miami.

Personally, I'd recommend finding a store to go to initially. I say that because most of the chain stores have swing monitors these days. You can hit some shots and have them evaluate what specs would be best for you. It's a simple process that only takes a few minutes to get a good general idea. From that point, you know what to shop for, even if it's by ebay, but you'll know what you are getting is going to fit your capabilities fairly well.

Just be careful in shopping the internet that you don't fall into a trap with counterfeit clubs. If it looks too good to be true, it is.


----------

